# Dewalt 618 - Good for a router table?



## FordTrax (Jul 30, 2011)

Is the Dewalt 618 fixed based a good choice for a router table. It is 2.25 hp
so it is a mid-power router. Is there any issues with this model - I have had good luck with my DW Miter Saw and Drill so I think it is one of the better makes. Please let me know if there are any issues with using this in a table or that model in general?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

FordTrax said:


> Is the Dewalt 618 fixed based a good choice for a router table. It is 2.25 hp
> so it is a mid-power router. Is there any issues with this model - I have had good luck with my DW Miter Saw and Drill so I think it is one of the better makes. Please let me know if there are any issues with using this in a table or that model in general?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken


Hi Ken- Welcome to the forum
Don't know that there is a bad choice for a table, just some are better than others. From the sounds of this review:
DeWalt 618 (DW618PK) Router Kit
the 618 is better than most

Read the part where they discuss depth adjustment as that's where you would have your first issue with table use, not counting installing it in the first place.


----------



## mikeddd (Sep 25, 2010)

I've used three of them for years, two for dovetail jig and one in the table. No complaints here.


----------



## StephenO (Jan 1, 2011)

I have one in my table and have used it successfully with a 2" panel bit.


----------



## FordTrax (Jul 30, 2011)

*Thanks for the input*

They look nice and I have respect for the Dewalt brand. Nice to see others using them in a table.


----------

